# Plow on Ford Excursion



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello all,
I'm new to this site, so let me first start off by saying hello. I've been plowing with pick-ups for years and I finally got out the "residential" business due to a lack of time, but I now have a 2002 Ford Excursion 4x4 with the PowerStroke diesel and I was looking at putting an 8' Boss straight-blade plow on it. I know Fisher has a 7.5' unit for the V-8 & V-10 models, but not the diesels. 
I would like to have the plow to take care of my parent's house (driveway is 3/4 of a mile long), a few friend's houses and my local first aid squad (I'm a member), plus maybe some light commerical work next winter.
I have installed a set of 5200 pound capacity front springs (F-350 HD front springs) on my Excursion, so I think the front end with hold the weight, but I'm not sure. In addition, my dealer is pretty cool about mods and said the warranty would not be voided if I installed a plow, however I would have to bring it to them only for warranty work. Has anyone installed a plow an Excursion before? If so, did you have any problems with the install or the performance of the truck? If anyone has any pictures, please send them to me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Iwould think you would have zero problems mounting an 8 ft plow on that truck.It should be the same as the Pickup as far as mounting goes.


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for the help & response.

Ryan


----------



## matthew Urban (Oct 27, 2000)

I would think you would be fine. 
After all if my 1/2 ton will hold a fisher you should be all set.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Ryan, Sno-Way offers a mount for the Excursion, so I would say if you upgraded the springs already to 5200 then you should not have a problem putting a Fisher or Boss on the truck.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Sounds like you already put the X springs in, and I'd imagine the Excursion has at least a 8800 lb GVWR (maybe optional 9900 GVWR?). So, it is at least a F250. As far as I know they are on pretty much the same beefy frame, just different body. I wouldn't think you'd have a problem, other than maybe having to upgrade to a better shock


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Ryan ,

Good to see you over here from F-D.com and Welcome 

MOUNT IT !!!!!

Did you put V or X springs on it?

Greg


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Greg (a.k.a. Dockboy)! Good to see ya again. 
Yeah, I installed the V code springs (5200 lb. capacity) about 3 weeks ago and man what a difference! The X handles and drives soooo much better now, but the Bilsteins, which everyone seems to rave about, are a little too stiff for my tastes, so they'll be getting replaced by Rancho 9000s with (2) in-cab remote controls (1 for the fronts and 1 for the rears) soon. 
I've been thinking about this for a little over a week now and it seems that everything should be fine. The PSD Excursions only weight a few hundred pounds more than an F-250 or F-350 and it is built on an F-250 chassis, so the frame should able/capable of handling the extra weight and strain of the plow. In my opinion, if the Excursion can't handle carrying around a plow, then I think Ford better rethink their claims of having the biggest, baddest and most heavy-duty SUV on the planet. In addition, people have been putting plows on Suburbans for years and I've never heard of anyone having any problems. I think Ford doesn't recommend using the Excursions for snow plowing duties because they (Ford) purposely designed the Excursions with "lighter" front springs, to not only lower the overall height of the truck, but to also provide a "cushier" ride. Personally, after installing the V code springs, which greatly enhanced the ride & handling the beast, I can't see why Ford didn't use these springs from the get go. 
All in all think I should be alright, so long as I drive the truck within reasonable limits while the plow is mounted, but then you should always adjust your driving habits when you hang a 700 or 800 pound snow plow off the front of your truck. 

See ya,
Ryan


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ryan,you shouldnt have to adjust very much,that truck is heavy,and has a lot of rear weight,so you probably wont even notice the plow weight when driving it.Unless things have changed,the first Excursions were 8800GVWR,I have a friend with a loaded Larait ,PSD,with him in it it weighs in at 7850 lbs,so they dont have much payload,less than 1/2 a ton,this may be why they wont recommend a plow.When trailer life tested one,it was overloaded with 2 passengers,200 lbs of gear,and the tongue of a 30 7900 lb travel trailer.The 1500 Suburban has more carring capacity(payload),not volume than the Excursion,so this may be why you see lots of suburbans with plows,and no problems.That Excursion should move snow like a champ with all that weight.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Just a quick note that my friend who owns the mower shop where I go bought a Excursion with the diesel and put the new 8'/ 10' Blizzard plow on it. Beside the fact that the truck is awesome alone, the plow in like nothing I have ever seen, It is an 8' plow that has hydralic extensions that extend out 1' on each side making the plow 10'. On top of that you can angle the 1' sides in to scoop the snow and prevent trail off. He said it is like using a protech on a truck. Although it cost much more than a standard plow, I guess your paying for the "extras" But it seems that it is well worth it.


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks all for the info. Now, who makes the best plow out their? I've owned Western & Fisher and have always been pleased, expecially with the Fishers, but I figured maybe I'd try a different manufacturer.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Boy, you just opened a can of worms! I can see the e-mails coming from this one for months to come!

You mentioned before you were interested in a straight blade, so I'll talk about them. I've had very good luck with Diamonds, they have a bottom trip edge like Fisher but are a little more heavy duty. I have them on two trucks and the only problem I've had in 6 years use is a pump seal I replaced this season. The down side is they are extremely heavy, they may be more plow than you need for limited use.

The Western might be the ticket, it is comparitively light weight yet fairly durable as well. I had a model from the 80's that performed well but tended to float in very deep snow.

I currently have the Blizzard 810 that was mentioned before and am very impressed with the construction. Another member here has their straight blade and has reported he is as pleased with it. It's competitively priced too.

I had looked at Boss plows and was prepared to buy one until I found the Blizzard. At that point I felt it was best suited for my needs. I was looking at the V but their straight blades are built well also.

One thing to consider when purchasing a plow is dealer support. Is he close by and does he stock most parts? If you break something in the middle of a storm, you need it fixed NOW!

Well this should give you something to chew on and I'm sure there will be many posts to follow


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Well said Pelican couldn't of said it any better myself.


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info Pelican! I will probably go with the Fisher, Western or Boss, however I will look into the Blizzard models too. Has anyone looked into, used, own, owned, etc. any Hiniker plows. I like that C-plow that they have and would great at my parents house, where the parking area infront of the garages is surrounded, except for an openig of course, by a 5 foot tall stone/comcrete wall. This wall limits the amount of snow you can push into the parking area. 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

V or X code springs are f150 springs right? Now when you say springs your mean leaf springs, not coil springs right? Solid axle 4x4 (f250) should have leafs, not coils. Can you clear this up for me? Thanks


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

He is talking leaf springs, superduty leafs have ratings such as vb, x, etc. but this thread is almost 10 yrs old


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

John DiMartino;41033 said:


> Iwould think you would have zero problems mounting an 8 ft plow on that truck.It should be the same as the Pickup as far as mounting goes.


yeah excursion will handle it like nothing... even with some sagging in front, you'd be able to run the 9'2" poly v xt if you wanted on that setup!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

abbe;1320856 said:


> He is talking leaf springs, superduty leafs have ratings such as vb, x, etc. but this thread is almost 10 yrs old





Ramairfreak98ss;1321623 said:


> yeah excursion will handle it like nothing... even with some sagging in front, you'd be able to run the 9'2" poly v xt if you wanted on that setup!


I'm sure the OP got it figured out.


----------

